# help with a fursona....



## lone_wolfe (Aug 25, 2010)

hello my fellow furs  I need your help.... I recently started dating this super fantastic guy. I am very comfortable in my fursona... and i want to give him one. But i honestly don't know what he would be... i dont want to ask him because it may weird him out .... So when you hear the words honesty, loyalty, beauty, family oriented, and faithfulness... what creature do you think of??? Thanks for any and all help


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 25, 2010)

In all truthfulness, not telling him about this will also weird him out. Just casually ask him what his favorite animal is.


----------



## lone_wolfe (Aug 25, 2010)

hehe... i thought of that already so i asked him... he hasnt got back to me about it yet.... lol


----------



## Waffles (Aug 25, 2010)

If you want to wait for his response, that would be best, but by those qualities, I would say a dog.


----------



## Willow (Aug 25, 2010)

You should probably discuss it with him before you go through with this. Though seeing that you already have but he hasn't said anything yet, you should probably wait and then if he likes the idea, _then _you can discuss the finer points. 

At this point in time he just sounds like a lab or something. Though don't jump the gun. 

Also, grats on finding someone *tear*


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 25, 2010)

Is he a furry?
I assume he isn't.

For some reason if you're a girl that's okay. If you were a dude, it'd be a straight fuck no, or weird him out.
If you really wanna share this with your SO, it might be the best way to start actually. Draw you two as crazy animal people :V


----------



## lone_wolfe (Aug 25, 2010)

hahahahaha.... this is beautiful.... and for some odd reason i keep coming back to a german shepard...


----------



## Willow (Aug 25, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> For some reason if you're a girl that's okay. If you were a dude, it'd be a straight fuck no, or weird him out.


 Why does it seem like when a girl does something like this it's cute? Or something like that? :/


----------



## lone_wolfe (Aug 25, 2010)

Willow said:


> Why does it seem like when a girl does something like this it's cute? Or something like that? :/


 
i really dont know. probably because girls have more imagination then boys and its expected... lol. Dearest Willow do you remember me??


----------



## Willow (Aug 25, 2010)

lone_wolfe said:


> i really dont know. probably because girls have more imagination then boys and its expected... lol. Dearest Willow do you remember me??


 Maybe. Can some [straight] guy explain this?

Of course I do.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

lol ive seen my share of women that act just like men in rl 
and yes the first thing that comes to mind is something like a dog 
there was a thread a while back that had a quiz in it that was from some reputable college that involed a few simple questions and it gave you an answer and the reasoning why 
i was a boar or a wart hog or something

*raises hand* straight mostly, never dated a guy but was curious for a while
it just seems that a lot of women are brought up by birth to think colorful and open minded where as most men are brought up to be closed and manly man

look at the clothes women wear and the cloths men (usually) wear 
womens are more flashy and colorful and pleasnt to look at where as most men wear a pair of blue jeans and a t shirt

my mother has me go to a lot of her football games so i see a lot of masculine females and theres even 1 trans on the team


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 25, 2010)

Willow said:


> Why does it seem like when a girl does something like this it's cute? Or something like that? :/


 
Because men are generally obsessed with women, while the latter are usually better at taking the time to tell who's sane and who isn't? Idk.

Of course all of this doesn't matter anymore because everyone here is jailhouse gay.


----------

